# Back in business !



## Victor123 (Jan 4, 2013)

scenery scale 1;32
About my opinion,is more difficult to paint "black skin" than "white skin"


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Victor123 said:


> ...About my opinion,is more difficult to paint "black skin" than "white skin"...


Regardless of whether or not that's true, you've done a very good job of it. That's a really nice build-up!


----------

